# Rio de Janeiro - Brazil... THE MARVELOUS CITY



## markcode (Sep 12, 2005)

I've been in rio two years ago... It's amazing... I like it so much


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

*Rio is just beautiful beyond words !!!! I hope to make my way there next year !!!*


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

^^awesome


----------



## carlos1930 (Apr 17, 2006)

Rio is the most beautiful city of the world, no doubt


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

thanks for so many beautiful photos of a truly beautiful city.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Rio is truly amazing , very impressive ......*


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

^^ really cool picture!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Just Rio de Janeiro... :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Rio indeed has charm all its own......*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^^^ Wow....WHAT A GREAT PHOTO...Thx a lot for share with us !


----------



## nando02 (Sep 8, 2006)

cmoonflyer, amanzing pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## paroara (Nov 5, 2004)

Best collection fo pictures of Rio ever. Simply wonderful.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*One of my favorite shots, with the Sugar Loaf in the background*










*Enjoy this scene while it's still time. The work to build a new passenger terminal and install fingers have already started. 8 a/c in the same shot!*










*Mountainous terrain climbing out of Santos Dumont Airport, in Rio de Janeiro, definitely one of the most beautiful cities in the world!*


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Incredible job!!!


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

lol really unique photos! Gj!


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB (Dec 28, 2004)

Just amazing! :rock: :cheers:


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow!

Thanks cmoonflyer, those pics are AWESOME


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

rio IS amazing


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Rio** is indeed incredible , love it dearly and hope to be able to visit it someday ......*








*>>>*


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Rio is great.

There is no city in the world can compete with the Rio in terms of natural beauty.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

OH, I love rio!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Wow....i misss so much Rio !


----------



## FeänorBR (Jan 18, 2008)

God Bless Rio! XD
It's just too beautiful to believe, I remenber When I first set my eyes on the Marvelous City, you have a hard time deciding where to look, and as most people think it is not only the settings that impress, but also the man-built structures, you have from colonial to modern buildings, and in some parts it integrates perfectly with nature...and atop all that, the city is a Cultural giant..Samba, Carnaval, Bossa Nova, threatres, events, like a forumer described, many worlds inside one.

I know it is somewhat subjective the opinion that a certain city in the world is the most beautiful, and being the world so vast, I can be unfair to the other beautiful places...
but I've been to Paris, London an NY and loved them all, they're all great and far more advanced than Rio in many ways...still I was not Blown out of my senses the way I was when I saw Rio, and with no Doubt in mind I can say for myself at least that: RIO IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CITY ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH!

And I really hope the city can rise to glory, Rio has been harassed for too long...Violence, Historical heritage destroyed, pollution, Favelas... All due to poor administration.

"O Rio de Janeiro continua lindo...."


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Truely one of the world's most beautiful and spectacular cities. I absolutely love this place.


----------

